# Best +2 ever [pic]



## shelley (Sep 23, 2008)

One of Dan Dzoan's 5x5 solves at the Boulder Open. He jammed on the last move, spent several seconds trying to unjam it, then realized it was only one move off and decided to take the +2. The ending position seems to defy all laws of cube physics, but all the pieces are still attached and we decided it's technically only one move off.


----------



## Faz (Sep 23, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHA very nice, i wouldve just slammed it down if it jammed


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeah, that cube scared me xD
Seemed to follow the rules though.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 23, 2008)

that is awesome


----------



## Crickets (Sep 23, 2008)

The hideousness of that cube will haunt my dreams forever. haha. . . Mr. Deeds


----------



## edwardtimliu (Sep 23, 2008)

shelley my pic is way better than urs... but I WAS THERE! lol , and michael has the video and he'll post it on youtube later


----------



## pjk (Sep 23, 2008)

I have a pretty good pic of it too. I also have the video of the flipped piece I pulled on Dan, along with his reaction.

The .75 cube draw by Zac was pretty slick.


----------



## Dene (Sep 23, 2008)

This isn't all that rare, or at least it isn't for me. Happens once every maybe about 30 solves.


----------



## Leviticus (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeah i agree with Dene, its not rare at all.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 23, 2008)

That looks very much like what happened to me on one of my earliest 5x5x5 BLD attempts with my V-cube. I almost gave up using the V-cube for BLD after that, but I kept going with it, and I'm glad I did - now I couldn't be happier with it. It's hard to do this unless you're both being really fast and kind of careless. I haven't had it happen on a BLD solve since then, although I've had it happen once or twice for speed solves.

In my experience, this sort of thing is easier to have happen on a 7x7x7 than on a 5x5x5. I get it about once every 10 solves or so on 7x7x7.


----------



## shelley (Sep 23, 2008)

Leviticus said:


> Yeah i agree with Dene, its not rare at all.



Sure, but how many times have you seen it as the ending state of a solve in competition?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Sep 23, 2008)

shelley said:


> The ending position seems to defy all laws of cube physics,



Nah, V-Cube mechanism is just funny.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 23, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > The ending position seems to defy all laws of cube physics,
> ...



yeah, V-6s and V-7s are already supposed to defy physics right? so why cant V-5s do the same?


----------



## Dene (Sep 23, 2008)

shelley said:


> Leviticus said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah i agree with Dene, its not rare at all.
> ...



How many competitions have been since v-cubes have been around?! Not many, really.

As for on the 7x7x7, I think I've only ever had it happen once. Maybe that's because my hands are too small to turn it fast and dangerously enough to get it to happen. (Unfortunately, my 7x7x7 is greatly held back by my needing to hold the cube firmly with both hands).


----------



## KConny (Sep 23, 2008)

Haha, the EXACT same thing happend to me at EC, but just when I realized that I should just take a +2 it fell back in to place. First time it happend to me since I don't have a V-cube of my own.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 23, 2008)

pjk said:


> I have a pretty good pic of it too. I also have the video of the flipped piece I pulled on Dan, along with his reaction.
> 
> The .75 cube draw by Zac was pretty slick.


I did almost all of scrambling for the second half of 3x3 finals to pull that off, I told the other scrambler that I could take care of it, he could go judge. I've never scrambled that fast in my life. Worth it though, I heard Dan when he got it and my girlfriend got it on tape too.


----------



## Leviticus (Sep 24, 2008)

shelley said:


> Leviticus said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah i agree with Dene, its not rare at all.
> ...



I don't know, i've never been to one.


----------



## not_kevin (Sep 27, 2008)

edwardtimliu said:


> shelley my pic is way better than urs... but I WAS THERE! lol , and michael has the video and he'll post it on youtube later



Here's the video I took. The jam starts at about 2:04 (the last 25-ish seconds are pretty much everyone not cubing [and some who are, like Ed] looking at it).






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_mCff37fwY


----------



## cubejunkies (Sep 27, 2008)

I was there  my friend and his fancy hd camera got a REALLY good shot, I'll tell him to post it


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 28, 2008)

cubejunkies said:


> I was there  my friend and his fancy hd camera got a REALLY good shot, I'll tell him to post it



According to your fake WCA profile, you weren't there...


----------



## cubejunkies (Sep 28, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> cubejunkies said:
> 
> 
> > I was there  my friend and his fancy hd camera got a REALLY good shot, I'll tell him to post it
> ...



first of all, I already gave up on saying that I'm not Anthony McKnight, and second I said *MY FRIEND* got the shot, not me


----------



## Odin (Sep 28, 2008)

omg , im going to make that pic my desktops wallpapper


----------



## Boarder120 (Sep 28, 2008)

How does that happen?!


----------



## Swoncen (Sep 28, 2008)

please post that HD pic!


----------



## edwardtimliu (Oct 1, 2008)

cubejunkies said:


> I was there  my friend and his fancy hd camera got a REALLY good shot, I'll tell him to post it


dude i saved the camera, it was falling from the desk and i warned you guys...
dan dzoan thinks im a ninja


----------



## not_kevin (Oct 7, 2008)

Here's a somewhat better photo (it shows the piece that's been temporally displaced into the cube instead of just showing its consequences).


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Oct 7, 2008)

:O I can't believe I never got round to seeing this :O


----------



## edwardtimliu (Oct 7, 2008)

not_kevin said:


> Here's a somewhat better photo (it shows the piece that's been temporally displaced into the cube instead of just showing its consequences).


hey i took that picture!


----------



## not_kevin (Oct 8, 2008)

edwardtimliu said:


> not_kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a somewhat better photo (it shows the piece that's been temporally displaced into the cube instead of just showing its consequences).
> ...



No, actually, you didn't. I took the picture; you monitored the camera during the video.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 9, 2008)

>.>
Well *I* put the time into the computer! HAH.
<.<
Anyway, a serious question now, how often does this type of thing happen on a v-cube compared to a ES or Rubik's brand?


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 9, 2008)

Way more often. ES and rubik's rarely pop.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 9, 2008)

East sheens don't pop. If they pop it isn't just a pop, it is an explosion

Rubiks DO pop, just watch any video with a solve by Frédérick Badie

V-Cube5 doesn't pop very often, but they lock like this one. And they seem to be getting loose to fast.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Oct 9, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> East sheens don't pop. If they pop it isn't just a pop, it is an explosion



Well, center pieces pop.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 9, 2008)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > East sheens don't pop. If they pop it isn't just a pop, it is an explosion
> ...


No, center caps fall off.


----------



## CAT13 (Oct 9, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> Lt-UnReaL said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...



no they don't


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 10, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > Lt-UnReaL said:
> ...



yeah they do, on 4x4s at least. and my 5x5 used to "pop" but it was really just a wing falling out, always from the DB edge. for some reason it doesnt do that anymore though.


----------



## Ellis (Oct 12, 2008)

all of my ES 5x5's pop pretty bad, even the new ones. Whole edge groups pop out and if I don't catch it fast enough it can get bad. My rubik's 5x5 just used to get center twists, but now its so loose that wings will always pop out. I don't have a V5 yet. But I really hope to avoid things like this.


----------



## TMOY (Oct 12, 2008)

I've had once a 92-piece pop (yes, the whole cube ) on my ES 5^3. Who can beat that ?
(Needless to say I don't use it anymore, I much prefer my V5.)


----------



## Servo (Dec 30, 2008)

Hahaha Nice


----------



## Samlambert (Dec 30, 2008)

Servo said:


> Hahaha Nice



Did you just...?? Oh wow....

EDIT: Anyone can explain the sudden mass of stupid threads/people?


----------



## Stefan (Dec 30, 2008)

Samlambert said:


> EDIT: Anyone can explain the sudden mass of stupid threads/people?



Sing with me!

_Christmas time! Christmas time! ..._

(new people arriving here because of it, that's my assumption)


----------



## ShadenSmith (Dec 30, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Samlambert said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT: Anyone can explain the sudden mass of stupid threads/people?
> ...




Seems pretty logical to me. Wasn't there a pretty big rise in users during last holiday season?


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah, I loved Dan's reaction when he got that flipped piece. I video'd that cube draw. I'll see if I still have it.


----------



## Odin (Dec 30, 2008)

Samlambert said:


> Servo said:
> 
> 
> > Hahaha Nice
> ...



I guess the stupid side has better cookies


----------



## pjk (Dec 30, 2008)

There is definitely a larger crowd of people around holidays when large amounts of cubes/puzzles are sold.


----------

